# Jon Kimball "Kim" Pineau



## George Wallace (25 Aug 2013)

I was shocked to find out a few moments ago that a very close friend and fellow officer in the PEIR back in the day passed away in Kingston on 21 Aug 2013.  Kim Pineau was always a fun person to be around and a very quick wit.  He left the Reserves in Charlottetown and joined the Regular Force in the early '80s as a MPO.  Our paths crossed again in recent years while he was posted to Ottawa and later Kingston.



> Kim Pineau
> 
> The death occurred in Kingston, ON, on August 21, 2013, after a brief illness, of Kim Pineau, formerly of Charlottetown, age 56.
> Beloved husband of Camyle Beaudry and loving stepfather of Nadyne Kasta of Montreal. Dear son of Shirley Pineau and the late Harry Pineau of Charlottetown.
> Cremation has taken place and a celebration of his life will be held in Kingston, ON, on Aug. 24.




From the Kingston Whig Standard:  http://yourlifemoments.ca/sitepages/obituary.asp?oId=733424



> PINEAU, Kim -  The Pilot House lost one of its loyal costumers on August 21st, 2013. Jon Kimball "Kim" Pineau passed away at the Kingston General Hospital, surrounded by his adoring family, after a short battle with cancer. Proud Prince Edward Islander, former Officer of the Canadian Military Police, raconteur par excellence, and friend of all the world, Kim is predeceased by his dear father, Harry Pineau of Charlottetown, PEI, and survived by his cherished mother, Shirley Pineau (PEI), the love of his life and partner in crime of 26 years, Camyle Beaudry, his daughter and biggest fan, Nadyne Kasta, his brother-in-law, Pierre Beaudry (BC), his cousins, Rae and Gary Watts (PEI), Tommy MacNally (PEI), Cathy and Joe Capitula (NY), and all of his loving family and friends in PEI, Kingston, Ottawa, Victoria, Albany, Botswana and Ecuador. A celebration of this handsome adventurer's amazing life will be held from 2 to 4pm on Saturday August 24th at The Pilot House, 265 King Street East in Kingston.  IN CARE OF   SIMPLER TIMES CREMATION SERVICE   613-389-7223 / 613-382-3683   on-line condolence.



You will be greatly missed Kim.

RIP


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Aug 2013)

RIP Watchdog


----------



## captloadie (26 Aug 2013)

I'm at a loss for words. Kim and I worked together in Kingston for a time, and he was guaranteed to put a smile on your face. RIP old friend.


----------



## The Anti-Royal (26 Aug 2013)

Damnit.  Kim and I worked together at PSTC.  A fine fellow - he had a good run, but much too short.


----------

